# FR: aller en classe / à la classe de



## Chocolateh

Why does one use en in "nous allons en classe"?
Why not "nous allons a la classe"?

Thanks.


----------



## samlibere

"Je vais en cours"; "Je vais en classe" […]

Examples only, not explanations sorry


----------



## Pinairun

À mon avis  "Aller en classe"  suppose le travail y réalisé: l'étude, l'apprentissage.

Vous pouvez pourtant "aller à la classe" chercher votre crayon y oublié et rien plus.

[…]

Salut


----------



## itka

"classe" est un mot un peu complexe qui est souvent employé par les non-francophones pour désigner un lieu (la salle de classe), alors qu'habituellement, il signifie une activité, l'étude ou le groupe pratiquant ensemble cette activité.

Comme l'a dit Pinairun, _je vais en classe pour étudier_.
L'endroit où se trouve cette classe n'a pas d'importance. On peut faire classe dans un jardin, au bord de la mer, à la montagne...
_J'ai classe ce matin = j'ai cours ce matin = j'ai des leçons ce matin_ (moins idiomatique)
_je vais en classe = je vais en cours
Ce matin, je sors avec ma classe, nous allons au musée. = je sors avec mes élèves _ou_ avec les autres élèves de ma classe (mon groupe).
Ma classe est la meilleure de l'école ! (mes élèves _ou_ le groupe dans lequel je suis pour étudier).
_


> Vous pouvez pourtant "aller à la classe" y chercher votre crayon oublié et rien de plus.


Non. Si j'ai oublié mon crayon, _j'irai le chercher *dans* la classe_. Il s'agit alors vraiment de la _*salle*_ de classe, la pièce où nous allons étudier.
_Je vais chercher mon crayon dans la (salle de) classe.
Je vais à la (salle de) classe pour voir mon professeur._
Je ne vois pas de situation où on dirait normalement "à la classe"...

[…]


----------



## Pinairun

_Je vais à la (salle de) classe pour voir mon professeur._
Je ne vois pas de situation où on dirait normalement "à la classe"...

J'étudie encore le Français et je n'ai pas bien compris la deuxième ligne.
Si vous dites: "
_1. Je vais à la (salle de) classe pour voir mon professeur._
et ensuite
_2. Je ne vois pas de situation où on dirait normalement "à la classe"...,_

est-ce que la phrase num. 1 n'est-elle pas correcte?

Merci d'avance


----------



## itka

> _1. Je vais à la (salle de) classe pour voir mon professeur._


Tu as raison, je me suis mal exprimée !
Il y a sûrement des gens qui, en parlant vite, disent : _je vais à la classe_ au lieu de _je vais à la salle de classe_, seulement ce n'est pas du français correct et il ne faut pas apprendre à parler ainsi.



> _Je ne vois pas de situation où on dirait normalement "à la classe"...,_


 Je voulais simplement dire en français _normal_, correct. 
On _dit_ beaucoup de choses _à la limite_ de la correction.


----------



## Pinairun

Merci bien, Itka.

"À la salle de classe"


----------



## winter_haymann

Quelle est la différence enter deux sentences?

Je vais à la classe. (ou) je vais en classe. 
J'ai vu "Je vais à la classe de français à deux heures."dand un liver. Mais salon auter livre, c'est écrit "je vais en classe". Laquelle est correct?


----------



## Jet Lewis

"Je vais à la classe", ne se dit pas en français.
On dira "je vais en classe" dans tous les cas.


----------



## Amstellodamois

winter_haymann said:


> Je vais à la classe.


C'est pas très beau. Tu pourrais dire "Je vais *assister* à la classe de français" en revanche.


----------



## itka

> Tu pourrais dire "Je vais *assister* à la classe de français"


Je ne crois pas.
On dit "assister à un cours" pas "à une classe".


----------



## Amstellodamois

Ça dépend si on considère que la classe est un lieu  ou l'enseignement qui s'y produit (qui est, c'est vrai, un sens qui tombe un peu en désuétude).


----------



## Jet Lewis

Dans ce ce cas on dira, "au local de français" ou "en classe de français", mais pas à la classe.


----------



## Amstellodamois

Si je considère que "la classe" définit l'enseignement, je vais assister à la classe (du professeur xxx).


----------



## illuan

Une remarque sur le mot classe.
La forme la plus usuelle est "aller en cours" dès lors qu'on décrit l'activité. Classe dans ce sens a un cachet un peu ancien ou de registre. Comparer: "il sort de classe et là"... "il sort de cours et là...".
Si c'est le lieu, comme il inclut une idée de clôture, on utilise "dans la" et non "à la". 
"*à la classe" est incorrect car on préfère utiliser "en" pour une activité (président en campagne électorale/à la campagne).
Tant qu'à l'idée de déplacement, dès lors qu'elle inclut un lieu quelconque clôt et précisément délimité ou délimitable, on utilise le plus souvent dans+article et cela presque toujours quand on parle d'une réalisation effective du déplacement. ( je vais dans la classe/ je vais dans la rue Saint Paul) ou comparez: je vais au musée par le rue bis (on n'est pas forcément rendu là-bas ou il s'agit d'une action itérative)/ je vais dans le musée et là je vois Paul (présent de narration, là on était vraiment dedans)
sauf évidemment dans certains cas bien connus dès lors que l'on parle d'une personne (et non d'un lieu) comme "chez le médecin, chez Paul".


----------



## limettier

Bonjour,
Et si on ajoute un complément à "Je vais en classe", faudrait-il dire: "Je vais en classe d'espagnol" ou "Je vais à la classe d'espagnol"?
Merci par avance pour vos réponses


----------



## OLN

Ça ne change rien, à mon avis, et je dirais _cours _plutôt que _classe_.
_Je vais au cours d'espagnol._ (à ce cours particulier, article défini)

Voir ici : FR: go to class
(attention, il y a des fautes de français dans les réponses)


----------

